# I gotta give Shelby major kudos for getting that woman to jump so much!



## Booshcat (Apr 3, 2011)

HooWee, to quote Bill Clinton!
I feel your pain, that you didn't get your "monster log" UP so to speak.
That little segment was almost Freudian.


----------



## caotropheus (Apr 4, 2011)

Let me guess: "A Shelby's client sends his good looking girlfriend with Shelby on a swamp tour...". My, my, just like in the rest of the show sure "the good looking city girlfriend" happened by chance and was not staged! :monkey:


----------



## tomtrees58 (Apr 4, 2011)

wen the chick got out of the car he called her rack some thing i was on the ground shelby needs his own show


----------



## YZEATER (Apr 4, 2011)

"look at the horns on that billy goat"


----------



## SkyP (Apr 4, 2011)

The ads for the show all said "beauty queen"....then when they showed her name below it said "truck driver":msp_confused:


----------



## Veteran (Apr 6, 2011)

YZEATER said:


> "look at the horns on that billy goat"


 
Trophy Set of Horns:cool2:


----------



## LumberjkChamp (Apr 7, 2011)

As soon as she got out of the car and the camera showed Shelby stretched out on the boat with his hands behind his head I knew he was going to say something. Only he could say something like that. Very funny. I'd like to hang out with him as he makes his daily rounds in the swamp. He is pretty entertaining. 

I couldn't figure out if they dubbed in him telling her to shut her mouth. Anyone know?

As was previously posted, I also thought it was funny how they had her occupation as a truck driver. 

Either way, Shelby should have his own show.


----------



## Badbob (Apr 8, 2011)

*what a sweet billy goat*

nice pair of horns probably silycone very nice nonetheless


----------



## Booshcat (Apr 10, 2011)

*Now we have his wife....*

_Not too shabby heeyy Ohh_


----------



## 2dogs (Apr 19, 2011)

I think she was jumping the shark.


----------



## Big_Al (Apr 20, 2011)

For some reason our cable company (comcast) pulled that episode from the "on demand" menu. I watched it once a few days ago and then went to play it for the wife yesterday and it was gone. They have all the other episodes on there. Maybe something on there they didn't like or got complaints about?


----------

